# What Dog do you Recommend?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

What dog would you recommend for a multi-purpose dog. (pheasant, chukars, ducks, etc.)


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

Any thing but a lab!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The best pheasant dog I've ever owned is a Springer. The downside is that he tends to collect a few burrs and does some shedding in the summer. I have a 4 year old GSP, and a GSP puppy also. I like the breed because they don't shed much (they live inside), and they are a good upland choice. Mine have never been very enthusiastic about water, although in fairness I haven't taken the time to introduce them to it either.


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

Why not a lab? We hunt everything with ours Chuckars, Huns, Quail, Grouse, Pheasant and of course Ducks and Geese. The female I have currently have a litter out of has hunted all of those and rabbits too!

Laura


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

if you are going land to water i would say a lab.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm curious too

Anything but a lab..any reason for that?
Agreed may not be the perfect upland dog, but a very good one if it's in its blood lines.
You wont lose birds with one.
And well water preformance thats what legends are made of. If trained.....
And a personallity thats good all the other days of the year when not out hunting.

Being a yellowdog I may be a wee bit one sided here but I am open to new opinions :wink: 
Every breed is a specialist, A Lab is pretty universal..

Spry


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> I'm curious too
> 
> Anything but a lab..any reason for that?
> Agreed may not be the perfect upland dog, but a very good one if it's in its blood lines.
> ...


What he said.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't overlook a DD or a GWP.
Best dogs for a pointing upland and icey cold water duck hunts.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with Thack, don't get a "Lab".......get a LABRADOR! :lol: :mrgreen: :lol: :mrgreen: :lol:
You have many options, they come in all makes, models, shapes, sizes, and colors!
Good luck with the new Labrador :wink:


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Huntall I love DD or GWP are they that good in the water?
I have been looking at them for a while now but wasnt sure on there water work. If they do that well its just top of the list now for a new pup.
It is time for the yellowdog to have a friend and I have plenty of room.
My pasture is used for training not horses.
Any breeders you know? or anybody know?that I can start looking into.

Spry


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Pm sent to you Spry Yellowdog


----------



## spankey (Sep 26, 2007)

Im curious as to whom you recommended Hunt... Could it be a Trebor...lol.. Been to that web page myself looking and decided that I could not afford what they wanted for a Trebor dog. 
Spry, just make sure the pup you get comes from hunting/tested/and trialed lines or a combo of the three or simply just one, but make sure its from those types of lines. There are plenty of DD and GWP guys around and there will be no shortage of info here. I guess it goes the same for your labs when picking a pup. I actually had a NFC litter I was looking at, but it had a 50% show lines.... lot of CH's there, but id rather stay away from that stuff.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

I made a few recommendations to Spry. Treborwolf GWP's are a great line of the GWP, IMO.
That is were my GWP is from. I also have a DD pup from the Vom Uintah kennel.
Either way, go with a good breeder and you will be fine.
The money that you spend on a pup doesn't mean all that much when you are getting a quality pup and a lifelong companion.
There is a reason why experienced breeders ask more for thier pups than what a backyard breeder is going to ask.
A good breeder has tests, extreme female care, etc that he needs to cover the costs of.
Were a backyard breeder took his dog to the nieghbors to be breed and collects beer money when he sells the pups.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

I am sure that Spry is going to be making a good decision when he is ready. we talked on the phone for some time and he is a great person that loves his dogs and is very careful about making the right decision the first time about his new pup.
I sent him a ton of info to research in his quest for a pup.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Any guesses as to what I'm gonna recomend? 8)

*GWP, There is no substitute.*


----------



## Red-Grouse (Sep 22, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> I would take a look at a Labrador, GWP or GSP... If Labrador, look at American Field Bred Labrador's, they are usually leaner, longer legs, shorter coated... The prob with Lab's is they have been loved to death so do the research... GWP's and GSP's usually have less issue's with keeping the hunting lines intact, you'll also benefit from research though... A good breeder know's what his dog's are worth so spend as much coin as you can afford... All this advice helps your chances of having a good Birddog, the rest depend's on the owner/trainer so seek out proven training methods for what ever breed you end up with... :wink:


WOW Quill that is a really objective posting I am impressed.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes Huntall has provided me alot of info I was looking for on DD and GWP.
Great guy Thanks too.
I was happy with my Yellowdog today on the youth hunt. 14 duck retrieves, 5 of those made it to cover and she had to work em out of the phrag.A few high speed swimmers that never made it to the cover of Phrag. One on a takeoff attempt. And a goose that tryed flying,running,Hissing...he only died tired.
The best thing is not a bruse from her on any of them.

She made me a happy owner today..I don't think I swore at her once :wink: 
(please don't tell the HS I have sworn at my dog before)
But tonite shes pooped, her eyes are red, her pads are red. She has a week to recover to go out again. 
I used just my regular eyewash on her and see no seeds in her eyes.
Any suggestions on a better eye wash?

Thanks Spry


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Quill Gordon said:


> I would take a look at a Labrador, GWP or GSP... If Labrador, look at American Field Bred Labrador's, they are usually leaner, longer legs, shorter coated... The prob with Lab's is they have been loved to death so do the research... GWP's and GSP's usually have less issue's with keeping the hunting lines intact, you'll also benefit from research though... A good breeder know's what his dog's are worth so spend as much coin as you can afford... All this advice helps your chances of having a good Birddog, the rest depend's on the owner/trainer so seek out proven training methods for what ever breed you end up with... :wink:


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------

